# small cage



## hedgiegirl1214 (Jan 14, 2011)

I have a small cage for my hedgie, It's a 124 gallon plastic bin that can fit her wheel, dishes, igloo, and a few toys. I want to make it bigger but I don't know how. I also have a small room so It can't be to big.
Please help!


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

You could connect a smaller bin using 4inch pvc pipe. Cutting the bins can be tricky,I use a 4inch hole saw and it takes all of 10 seconds but not everyone has a holesaw.  Some people will cut it with a dremel tool or use a soldering iron. If you search thehousing section you should see some examples.


----------



## hedgiegirl1214 (Jan 14, 2011)

Thanks, I might try that.


----------



## hedgiegirl1214 (Jan 14, 2011)

LarryT said:


> You could connect a smaller bin using 4inch pvc pipe. Cutting the bins can be tricky,I use a 4inch hole saw and it takes all of 10 seconds but not everyone has a holesaw.  Some people will cut it with a dremel tool or use a soldering iron. If you search thehousing section you should see some examples.
> 
> 
> hedgiegirl1214 said:
> ...


Sigh, I can't try It. I don't have a space that would fit it.  
Thanks any way.


----------

